# After the Rain



## PhotoDim (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## jbylake (Sep 22, 2009)

Love everything about it....:thumbup:

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## Big (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## ToddLange (Sep 23, 2009)

really nice! how did it look in color?


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 23, 2009)

Love it! It's very sharp and looks great in black and white. I would've preferred a non-blurring dof but that's just me. What are you shooting with?


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Sep 29, 2009)

jbylake said:


> Love everything about it....:thumbup:
> 
> J.:mrgreen:


 
I couldnt agree more :thumbup:


----------



## Buckster (Sep 29, 2009)

That's really gorgeous!  Congrats on a really well made image!


----------



## alexanderdel (Oct 20, 2009)

Great photo. Love it!:thumbup:


----------



## ernie (Oct 23, 2009)

very cool, would not have thought of doing that in b&w


----------

